# Forcing mono audio



## Mikuro (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer my sound output to me mono, not stereo. I've started using Audio Hijack Pro to monomize iTunes' audio using the built-in Monomizer plugin.

The problem is that it's not the most intelligent algorithm in the world, and the result is that I lose a lot of the sound quality. Many instruments or voices that are as clear as day playing normally, in stereo, are virtually inaudible when monomized. The "Mono Enhancer" plugin (also built-in) only makes matters worse. 

Does anyone know of any other monomizing AudioUnit/VST/whatever plugin that's a little smarter? Or, for that matter, any better ways of going about this than using Audio Hijack Pro? I'm certainly open to new methods.

I'm considering just getting some mono headphones. I used to have a set that had a hardware switch to toggle between mono and stereo. But I figure any conversion going on in there will be even less advanced than the Monomizer plugin. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, if anyone cares, I found another plugin that I consider better. It's called Monomaker, it's free, and you can download it at http://destroyfx.smartelectronix.com/audiounits.html


----------



## apolwla (Jul 12, 2011)

under Hearing Tab there is a play stereo as mono


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is really old, but thanks. I was actually not aware of that. System Preferences > Universal Access > Hearing > Play Stereo as Mono.

I'm out of the habit of monomizing my audio these days, for various reasons, so I'm not in position to compare it to the other methods. But I'll definitely keep it in mind for next time. I still occasionally run across an annoying left-channel-only movie on YouTube or something.


----------



## doesntwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Mikuro said:


> System Preferences > Universal Access > Hearing > Play Stereo as Mono.



In my Mac OS X 10.4.11 there isn't this option there! Just today needed to change stereo to mono, looked from the internet, and found this. But when I go to 

System Preferences > 
Universal Access > 
Hearing

there is only an option to "Flash the screen when an alert occurs", "test the screen flash" and "To raise or lower the volume, use Sound preferences: Adjust Volume".And in sound preferences there is nothing about stereo or mono audio.

Is there a way to get to some kind of advanced preferences of built-in output or headphones? 
Or can somebody give me the actual command to change headphones to mono and back, so that I could do this with the Terminal app?


----------

